# Canning mince meat shelf life?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I am thinking about using some of my green maters for mince meat, specifically this recipe but with the oil instead of the suet:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Green-Tomato-Mincemeat/Detail.aspx

Does anyone know what the shelf life would be on this? THanks


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I used a recipe I got off this site, it is pressure canned and has no fat in it. Personally I would be afraid to can (BWB or Pressure) that particular one you posted.

I opened up some I canned two years ago recently, and it seemed fine. Didn't make anyone sick . . .


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with Macy that the recipe you posted would not be safe to can. Especially not in a BWB. Many of the recipes from that particular site are not safe for canning no matter the claims they make.

Oils are generally prohibited (there are a couple of approved exceptions) in home canned foods not only because they turn rancid but because they insulate the bacteria, they coat it, preventing the heat from killing the bacteria.

Personally I love green tomato mincemeat but it is a borderline recipe because of the suet and must be treated with respect. And without suet it isn't mincemeat.  There are approved recipes for green tomato mincemeat and they require suet, not oil, and they require pressure canning. 

But if you want a green tomato pie filling that does NOT use suet and can be processed in a BWB then consider this one: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/can_pie/green_tomato_filling.html


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i love mince meat and the recipe i posted sounded great! Do you guys know of a similar one that would be safe to can, pressure or water bath?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you looking for real mincemeat? With meat? True mincemeat will have to be pressure canned since it contains meat.

Check out this one from NCHFP: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/mincemeat_filling.html But it contains no green tomatoes.

If it is the green tomatoes you want to use up then then the Green Tomato Pie Filling one I linked above is the best I know of.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

If you really want to try that recipe, you can always freeze it. You might want to go lighter on the cloves, since that tends to get stronger in the freezer.


----------

